# The Best 3x3 Cube....



## 7thAlien (May 15, 2009)

Hey fellas! Here is a poll.. Vote for which 3x3 Cube you feel is the best... It could be a Slick Cube, a Dian Sheng (which I like), any DIY or even a Rubik's brand cube.... I'm doing this because we all can have a final solution for buying a cube...... So go ahead and Vote!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 15, 2009)

where is the f'ing poll then? (resolved)

also, posted before

also, "great" choice for a first post

also, search function FTW

also,


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (May 15, 2009)

I vote Rubik's DIY


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2009)

The best cube is in the hardware area. I swear.


----------



## Poke (May 15, 2009)

I like my type C DIY.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> The best cube is in the hardware area. I swear.


yeah, 7th..
This thread was really unnecessarry, as it has been made at least 30 times over. :/


----------



## JLarsen (May 15, 2009)

This is the reason we're making a member introduction video, and I have participated.


----------



## 7thAlien (May 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > The best cube is in the hardware area. I swear.
> ...


Ok.... I realize now.. actually this is my first thread, so this was the idea that first struck my mind... so I just posted it....


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 15, 2009)

I like my type C's and c4u cube but I only tired a,c,c4u so I don't know.......I want to try a rubik's diy...


----------



## IamWEB (May 15, 2009)

It's a nice idea, but consider two things first...

1) Someone is very likely to have posted something like this in the past here... many times.

2) There can't just be a 'best 3x3x3', because we all have different opinions, and even more importantly, different hands 

Nice try though.


----------



## byu (May 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This is the reason we're making a member introduction video, and I have participated.



But what if it doesn't work, and people pay no attention?


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2009)

byu said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason we're making a member introduction video, and I have participated.
> ...


I guess we'll just disable new registrations.

Something's wrong with this poll. None of the 14 voters chose the Slick Cube, not even the thread starter who on his own website calls that cube _"the world's super smoothest and fastest 3x3 cube"_.


----------



## ManasijV (May 15, 2009)

Disable? Thats not fair. Not everyone does this.


----------



## Stefan (May 15, 2009)

Relax. Just kidding.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 15, 2009)

Type C FTW always! (or at least until Type C II comes out)


----------



## Cride5 (May 15, 2009)

My favourite is the Edison so "Not from the list". 

The puzl.co.uk speedcube is also worth a mention


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 15, 2009)

Type F ~~~ But I don't own one yet...at cubing gathering one guy have it and it rocks like mad...I wish I own one of those..


----------



## GermanCube (May 15, 2009)

Neutrals01 said:


> Type F ~~~ But I don't own one yet...at cubing gathering one guy have it and it rocks like mad...I wish I own one of those..



Yeah, Type F is really nice, right now its my favourite and main speedcube (especially with textured tiles its awesome!)


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2009)

I second that facepalm.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2009)

Wow, I'm impressed by the C4U cube, seems it's great. I've got two of them on their way to me, so I'm excited to use them.

How does the C4U cube compare to Joys and Edisons?


----------



## Vulosity (May 16, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Wow, I'm impressed by the C4U cube, seems it's great. I've got two of them on their way to me, so I'm excited to use them.
> 
> How does the C4U cube compare to Joys and Edisons?



I have a thread about the c4y cube and edison:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10741

I've concluded that the Edison is better, but then the JSK clone comes into play.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 16, 2009)

Thanks, going to have a look now


----------



## Cride5 (May 16, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm impressed by the C4U cube, seems it's great. I've got two of them on their way to me, so I'm excited to use them.
> ...



Comparing the Joy to the Edison, its a bit lighter much looser, and just seems to feel a bit cheaper. Apparently the Joys are better for OH cubing.


----------



## 7thAlien (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow!!! The Cube4You DIY seems great! I'll have to get them!


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 8, 2009)

I seem to be the only one that likes my Type A.
The only one's that I've tried have been the A original and the A III...and the Rubik brand. Haha so I guess I'm just a cube prude.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 8, 2009)

C4Y gray type C ftw. I just built this cube 2 days ago, and I've already broken my pb single, I feel like I'm on the verge of breaking my pb average once I get used to the feel of it, and I am just generally loving this cube. In my 11 years of speedcubing this is easily one of the best cubes I have ever owned.

Chris


----------



## reubus (Jun 9, 2009)

*Best cube, by far, IMHO*

I've been a cuber since the early '80s, but I wouldn't call myself a speedcuber (yet). Just getting into trying to drop my times. Anyway, I own about 75 or 80 cubes (2x2x2's through 7x7x7's) and the best cube I've ever come across is from *tndtoys.com*. I got it on eBay a couple of weeks ago, and it's far and away better than my DIY cubes, my DianShengs, better than ANY of my cubes. Here's a link to the eBay sale ($14.99, free shipping):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubiks-Type-3x3-Professional-Speedcube-Puzzle-Game-Toy_W0QQitemZ320373270142QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a97bc267e&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A570%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Anyone else had any experience with this company's cubes? I only ordered it because it was a brand I hadn't heard of. I'd be interested to hear what others have thought of these.


----------



## reubus (Jun 12, 2009)

*"Ghost Hand"*

Found out a little more about my favorite cube. Another eBay seller translates the main logo on the box as "Ghost Hand" and the 3 characters next to the main logo as "the finger is dancing while playing". The same seller says they're "a new cube on the market." Doesn't surprise me; no one I know has ever heard of them.

When it arrived, it was a little too loose; loose enough that you could pop out an edge piece easily with a finger. The center caps are perfect, though; snug fit; took a utility knife to ease them out. I tightened it up a few turns, and, I'm telling you, it's FAR and AWAY the best cube I own now, with no additional lubrication, and I own close to a hundred cubes. I think it's lubed a tiny bit before it's shipped, but I couldn't see any when I took it apart to tighten it.

I must say, though, as a sort of disclaimer, that I've yet to try out a C4Y DIY cube, nor have I tried an Edison or a Joy. (Probably order a few of those on payday...) The best cube I've tried before my new "Ghost Hand" is a DIY I ordered from the rubiks.com website.

Here's a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/GHOST-HAND-Rubiks-SPEEDY-Competition-Cube-Puzzle-us_W0QQitemZ280352969027QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item414656d143&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

Anyone else tried this cube, and if so, what'd you think?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 12, 2009)

I voted for Rubiks... broken in with vasoline, CRC'ed and dear god... it's my best cube...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 12, 2009)

whenever I see a thread like this, I laugh. And then I feel the pain of the moderators. so I cry. and then I tend to forget what I was crying about and say that it's all about preference. 

but my cube is a modded old type-a. I like it, but you're not me so you probably won't like it. and you're also not all the other people around here, so you might not like it the cubes they suggest. 

just try one and if you don't like it buy another one


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 14, 2009)

Type A II, hands down.
Third day of using it I broke both my single and average PB... with no sleep in 43 hours (I had NO lookahead and NO idea how to solve a cube... it was more the cube than anything else).

If Eastsheen had a 3x3x3, it'd be the best, too.


----------



## edhyah (Jun 14, 2009)

I use a Nobel Cube that sells in korea


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

I like my c4y DIY, it's the first non-rubik's brand cube I got, and the only other cube I would think of getting instead is an edison. It's been a few years, and I swear it just gets better.


----------



## Jai (Jun 14, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> If Eastsheen had a 3x3x3, it'd be the best, too.



Not that good at cutting corners, becomes too loose very easily and has a short lifespan? Definitely the best.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 26, 2009)

reubus said:


> Found out a little more about my favorite cube. Another eBay seller translates the main logo on the box as "Ghost Hand" and the 3 characters next to the main logo as "the finger is dancing while playing". The same seller says they're "a new cube on the market." Doesn't surprise me; no one I know has ever heard of them.
> 
> When it arrived, it was a little too loose; loose enough that you could pop out an edge piece easily with a finger. The center caps are perfect, though; snug fit; took a utility knife to ease them out. I tightened it up a few turns, and, I'm telling you, it's FAR and AWAY the best cube I own now, with no additional lubrication, and I own close to a hundred cubes. I think it's lubed a tiny bit before it's shipped, but I couldn't see any when I took it apart to tighten it.
> 
> ...



I just received three, two white and one black. They're awesome. Very smooth right out of the box, and I love how even the name "ghost hand" makes sense, as twisting it makes a friction sound somewhat like whispering or the wind blowing. They came slightly lubed, I believe. The pieces look very similar to type F, will compare later. I'll probably tighten them a bit, will change the stickers (some colors aren't good), and will lube them myself.

In a before-prepared-by-myself comparison, easily the best cubes I ever got (and I got most types, including rubik/c4u/joy/edison/A/C/D/E/F). They might actually already be the best cubes I have. I'm quite excited right now and look forward to an average-of-100 soon. Btw, I only paid $29.97 including free shipping.


----------



## reubus (Jun 26, 2009)

*Finally, someone else...*

...has tried it! Yeah, there's a new seller on eBay that has them (Ghost Hand cubes) for $9.76 shipped!!! And it includes a cube pouch! (Love the "Dare to do!" on it! I paid 15 each for mine, but they were WELL worth it. Here's the link for the $9.76 guy:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Rubiks-Cube-Ghost-Hand-3x3x3-Professional-3x3-Toy_W0QQitemZ170348195926QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_Rubiks_RL?hash=item27a98b3056&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A30

Yeah, I tightened mine up considerably; very loose out of the box.


----------



## teller (Jun 26, 2009)

reubus said:


> ...has tried it! Yeah, there's a new seller on eBay that has them (Ghost Hand cubes) for $9.76 shipped!!! And it includes a cube pouch! (Love the "Dare to do!" on it! I paid 15 each for mine, but they were WELL worth it. Here's the link for the $9.76 guy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Rubiks-Cube-Ghost-Hand-3x3x3-Professional-3x3-Toy_W0QQitemZ170348195926QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_Rubiks_RL?hash=item27a98b3056&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A30
> 
> Yeah, I tightened mine up considerably; very loose out of the box.




Mine just came today...very interesting. Looks just like the F mold, but the plastic seems to be different, feels harder. The F was pretty quiet to begin with, but the Ghost Hand is *really* smooth, right out of the box. Mine is rather tight, does not cut as deep as my F, so maybe there's some variation in manufacturing...I think I may loosen it. Also, the red stickers are almost the same color as orange, much like some of the DianShengs, so that just won't do...

All in all, I'm excited. It feels like a better quality F, and F was my fastest cube. A little time and adjustment will tell...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 26, 2009)

Is this different from http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-s...be-rubiks-cube-style-puzzle-by-puzl-p-92.html
? I have the puzl one and it is ultra smooth and light. I hesitate on going too fast because it might pop if I am sloppy. If I tighten it up then it has a tendency to a lock up. I don't let non-cubers touch it because they will pop it.


----------



## teller (Jun 26, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Is this different from http://www.puzl.co.uk/competition-s...be-rubiks-cube-style-puzzle-by-puzl-p-92.html
> ? I have the puzl one and it is ultra smooth and light. I hesitate on going too fast because it might pop if I am sloppy. If I tighten it up then it has a tendency to a lock up. I don't let non-cubers touch it because they will pop it.




Very different. The PUZL most closely resembles the Type C.


----------



## Zava (Jun 28, 2009)

JSK. (too short)


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 28, 2009)

reubus said:


> ...has tried it! Yeah, there's a new seller on eBay that has them (Ghost Hand cubes) for $9.76 shipped!!! And it includes a cube pouch! (Love the "Dare to do!" on it! I paid 15 each for mine, but they were WELL worth it. Here's the link for the $9.76 guy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Rubiks-Cube-Ghost-Hand-3x3x3-Professional-3x3-Toy_W0QQitemZ170348195926QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Toys_Rubiks_RL?hash=item27a98b3056&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A30
> 
> Yeah, I tightened mine up considerably; very loose out of the box.


Super excited. Will buy and add to my review as soon as I get back to the US. I've always longed for an F upgrade and that sounds like it. Can some one confirm for sure that it's not a type F? I know teller has, but I want to make sure.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Can some one confirm for sure that it's not a type F?


What I noticed with a quick initial comparison: The core is different, centers have indents under the center caps to more easily get those out, and the screws look different. And they feel less tight, maybe the springs are softer. Besides, these cost about the same but come assembled and are excellent right of the box.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, I'm totally getting one of those!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Can some one confirm for sure that it's not a type F?
> ...


Just checked them more thoroughly, compared the white Ghose Hand to the white type F that I got a month ago. All pieces look very similar but they all differ a bit. The plastic is whiter (type F is a bit yellowish) and also feels and looks different (type F seems a tiny bit transparent in comparison). The spring is about 1.5mm shorter and a different material.

There's this URL on the box: http://www.tndtoys.com.cn/. Unfortunately that's all Chinese to me...


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 28, 2009)

Hm. Do you think it's better than the Type F? Also did the Type F start out nice and then go bad after a while?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 28, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Do you think it's better than the Type F? Also did the Type F start out nice and then go bad after a while?


I have only had time to assemble my type F, but not lube/sticker/play. Without that, it's not good yet. I hope it will be good, but I can't judge it yet. The ghost hand cube comes ready to play and is a top cube right away without me preparing it in any way (except for the bad sticker colors). You definitely have to get it and include it in your review. I am certain you will be very pleased.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Jun 28, 2009)

do you guys really think this ghost hand cube is that amazing? because i just ordered my edison from tribox and i really was hoping that its the best cube out there.


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 29, 2009)

I know that feeling. Unfortunately, there are almost always better cubes out there unless you like to exhaust all possibilities like I do. From my experience, the New Type A III or the Diansheng no.333 is the best. Those are cheaper.

The ghost cube is not that expensive. $9.89 free shipping. That's quite a deal for a decent cube.


----------



## tyleony (Jun 29, 2009)

I like my type A


----------



## pentrixter (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to a shop today and I checked out some weird cubes. I remember seeing two models that were very similar to the Type F. One of them matched seemed to match the description of the Ghost Hand. One question: The Type F is also known as the "half sealed" for it's half-sealed rectangular hole on it's edge pieces. Does the Ghost Hand share this property?


----------



## RampageCuber (Jun 30, 2009)

Edison/New Type A II/III


Edit: C4U DIY got 52 votes?!!?!?!?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

RampageCuber said:


> Edit: C4U DIY got 52 votes?!!?!?!?



The C4Y diy is turning into what type A used to be among cubers.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 30, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> The C4Y diy is turning into what type A used to be among cubers.


You mean like a self-fulfilling prophecy?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The C4Y diy is turning into what type A used to be among cubers.
> ...



Yep.


----------



## teller (Jun 30, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I went to a shop today and I checked out some weird cubes. I remember seeing two models that were very similar to the Type F. One of them matched seemed to match the description of the Ghost Hand. One question: The Type F is also known as the "half sealed" for it's half-sealed rectangular hole on it's edge pieces. Does the Ghost Hand share this property?




I've never heard it called that before, but yes, Ghost Hand's cubies are the same basic shape as the F.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 30, 2009)

As everyone has different "cubing styles" we can't choose which is best, but for me I like my Type C


----------



## DevenNadudvari (Jun 30, 2009)

New type a third model without the edge things


----------



## Rama (Jun 30, 2009)

7thAlien said:


> Wow!!! The Cube4You DIY seems great! I'll have to get them!



Gotta Catch 'Em All - Cube For YOU!


----------



## Stefan (Jul 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I love how even the name "ghost hand" makes sense, as twisting it makes a friction sound somewhat like whispering or the wind blowing.


Last night I realized the sound and feeling might be better described as similar to two sheets of paper gently rubbing against each other. Though after some playing some gunk has accumulated inside and changed the sound, and I might remember the initial sound wrong. Btw, after maybe 200 solves the black one is still very good and I still haven't lubed it.


----------



## reubus (Jul 6, 2009)

*Stickers are awful, though...*

The stickers on one of my black Ghost Hands lasted about 4 days before they began scratching off. I must say, though, I've had the white ones a few weeks longer than the black ones, and the stickers are still fine on the white ones. Go figure.

I replaced the stickers on one of the black ones with a vinyl set from rubiks.com... much better...


----------



## V-te (Jul 12, 2009)

But would you seriously recommend these cubes? Because I have a crappy Famwealth cube and I really need a new one that I can trust as a speed cube. The ghost hand caught my attention the most..


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was searching through an ebay store that sells the ghost hand, and I found this. Is this also a ghost hand, just in white? It seems very much like it, but the description is different.


----------



## JHB (Aug 13, 2011)

Currently I am torn between 4 cubes and I can't split them:
1. My C4U black Gas-assisted cube.
2. My Da Yan Lin Hui which has solid-coloured cubies.
3. The simple blue Type C I bought from Megamyip on Ebay.
4. And let's not forget my black Edison Cube.

Out of my hundred or so cubes, these would be my favourites.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 13, 2011)

JHB said:


> Currently I am torn between 4 cubes and I can't split them:
> 1. My C4U black Gas-assisted cube.
> 2. My Da Yan Lin Hui which has solid-coloured cubies.
> 3. The simple blue Type C I bought from Megamyip on Ebay.
> ...


 Old thread is old, most of the cubes in the poll aren't even used.


----------



## JHB (Aug 14, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Old thread is old, most of the cubes in the poll aren't even used.



Sorry....Fair enough on this one. Certainly didn't mean to bump this. I will search for an update.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 22, 2011)

I just stick with a Dayan 5 Zhanchi.


----------

